# Sound card vs sound chip



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

Asus x99 extrem vs sound card.

I own logitech z906 speakers and was wondering what's better to use the on board sound chip or a sound card I've looked on Google even watched "linustechtips" video relating to this and what I see is people saying in this day and age sound cards aren't as great and best of best as they used to be as on board sound improves over the use drastically.

Should I buy a sound card if I was to get one it would be something great. 5.1 - 7.1 and if anyone wants to recommend a sound card please do so.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2017)

w/ all due respect Dude, you post a LOT. 4 threads @ once ?!

most dont need soundcard. if its not enough, buy one, if onboard IS enough Dont buy one.BTW, your board likely has onboard 5.1 or 7.1 already


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> w/ all due respect Dude, you post a LOT. 4 threads @ once?!
> 
> most dont need soundcard. if its not enough, buy one, if onboard IS enough Dont buy one.


Ha I know I have a lot of questions but as long as they are legit and not spam I see no problems hehe   you are welcome to point me out on that  thanks for being nice about it sir.

And on topic to your reply directly to the thread, would I actually notice any reAl differences using a sound card. I should mention on rare occasions with some video games I get really bad crackling audio through my headset sometimes speakers but I'm guessing that's game issue related due to bad optimization? Usually such games are alphas or badly rated games that i may like but others may not.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> Ha I know I have a lot of questions but as long as they are legit and not spam I see no problems hehe   you are welcome to point me out on that  thanks for being nice about it sir.
> 
> And on topic to your reply directly to the thread, would I actually notice any reAl differences using a sound card. I should mention on rare occasions with some video games I get really bad crackling audio through my headset sometimes speakers but I'm guessing that's game issue related due to bad optimization? Usually such games are alphas or badly rated games that i may like but others may not.



 Then maybe you should get a sound card,  if you're sound quality isn't good through on board

 And no I'm not saying you're posting spam. I suppose what I was saying is this, a person can ask a valid question , but it sort of feels like that person isn't paying attention when they ask four different people, four different questions all at once. See what I'm saying? No disrespect.

 At the end of the day it's not my place to point this out so I'm gonna shut up now.

Edit
 And just to be clear, I'm certainly not faulting your  enthusiasm.


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Then maybe you should get a sound card
> 
> And no I'm not saying you're posting spam. I suppose what I was saying is this, a person can ask a valid question , but it sort of feels like that person isn't paying attention when they ask four different people four different questions all at once. See what I'm saying? No disrespect


I could buy one from amazon I guess if it doesn't fix the issues with the games that it happens on then I won't ever need one but. That still doesn't answer will i get clearer audio with a sound card ? Better volumes and such or not. I'm not an audiophile or what ever the word is if I'm using it correctly I just rather know that in getting the right stuff and if I don't need a sound card then I won't get one


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 28, 2017)

I use sound cards and onboard sound all the time. A good motherboard will have good onboard sound. If you were at my house and I had you listen to some music via onboard and switched to a sound card between songs...you wouldn't hear a difference.

Now if you are having issues with your onboard then sure a sound card should do you right. A good sound card can provide better sound than the standard onboard but many people will not notice a big difference.

I personally just use the onboard optical out to a dac and from the dac to multiple amps.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2017)

Some of my older motherboards gave a buzzing sound while moving the mouse or web browsing but I forget how I fixed it but there was indeed a fix for it. My current motherboard is higher-end and has a separate sound chip that's isolated


----------



## ERazer (Mar 28, 2017)

check out objective 2 Amp/DAC, better have good quality headphone not those gaming ones. Open back headphones best for gaming imo.

Board if its only for speakers.


----------



## Dethroy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> Asus x99 extrem vs sound card.
> 
> I own logitech z906 speakers ...


I stop you right there. No, you won't. Not with logitech crap.


----------

